# google add



## willie the wax (Jan 20, 2008)

Just been looking at google places for business which my company is listed on . For an enhanced / sponsored link prices start at £40 per month minimum . Does anyone know what the minimum term is or has anyone tried this form of advertising. 

Any help or thoughts on subject most welcome.

Thanks
Willie


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

google adwords can be really good for getting people visiting your site. It can cost as much or as little as you want as you can set limits to how much you want to spend a month and then when you hit that limit your advert disappears until the next month (not 100% but 99% sure on this)


----------



## willie the wax (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for reply. It does sound good . My only query is there a minimum on how many months you have to advertise. Cant find anything on their site . I fancy running it for 1 month and see how it helps and maybe run another month later in year. £40 seems to be the minimum spend per month.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

willie the wax said:


> Thanks for reply. It does sound good . My only query is there a minimum on how many months you have to advertise. Cant find anything on their site . I fancy running it for 1 month and see how it helps and maybe run another month later in year. £40 seems to be the minimum spend per month.


Pretty sure you can do 1 month yeah


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

Google places is something you should have, as the basic set up is free and is well policed by Google - unlike when it first arrived.

We use adwords for our taxi/minibus company. It works really well. I've used it for the last 9 years and its the best money I've spent on any type of advertising. They key is research online and find out tips on strategy and methods that the pros use. 
Set up your ads/campaigns and then reasearch the keywords. You can set a daily budget and switch advertising on when business is slow and off when your busy or on holiday. 
Also, some of our most competitive keywords/phrases ie 'manchester airport taxis' cost a third of the price they cost 18 months ago. I also use organic SEO methods which work fine but they just don't offer the choice and flexibilty of adwords.

I could bore you to tears with adwords i'm afraid as i'm such a fan 
Any questions fire away


----------



## willie the wax (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for replies , very helpful. Done a bit of homework now to get key words and phrases. Most of my car valet / detail work comes from word of mouth but with new year = new ideas thought i would give it a go. Been advertising in a local community mag but think it's run its course with the regular readers it has. 

Thanks again and hope business is good for you both in 2012.

Willie


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

No probs Willie search on google for :

'adwords dynamic keyword insertion'

From experience the easiest way of improving quality score which in turn lowers cost per click.

Good Luck


----------

